# Meltzer: "Punk's promo aimed at Hangman wasn't planned"



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Just listened to this from WON YouTube. According to Meltzer CM Punk's shots taken at Hangman weren't planned and everyone was taken aback by it.

AEW also didn't include the Punk promo before Mox confrontation. Usually they don't cut stuff like that in their YT videos.






That's very unlike CM Punk to bury someone when he is not even in the program with them. It's not even like a slight dig. He outright called him out and called him a coward for not showing up which he wouldn't ofcourse if it wasn't planned as it is being reported.

Or this could all be a work aiming towards an eventual CM Punk heel turn. They kind of have been hinting at it, with MJF, Eddie, Hangman calling him out on hypocrisy. Maybe Meltzer is being worked too or is in on it.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Meltzers dumb old ass doesn’t know anything. Thought we all knew that by now


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DrEagles said:


> Meltzers dumb old ass doesn’t know anything. Thought we all knew that by now


Pretty sure Meltzer has sources in AEW. Maybe not in WWE as much anymore.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think Meltzer is getting worked


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't know what that was, but Punk was on fire last night and I loved it. He dismantled both Hangman and Moxley.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I don't know what that was, but Punk was on fire last night and I loved it. He dismantled both Hangman and Moxley.


Eddie too. Here's Eddie's response:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560060197481185282
Punk was breathing fire, which was fitting considering the Dragon theme.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Either Punk is an asshole

Or

Meltzer is on the payroll willingly working stories for AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Either Punk is an asshole
> 
> Or
> 
> Meltzer is on the payroll willingly working stories for AEW


Punk is definitely an asshole but Punk randomly shooting on Hangman only makes sense if Hangman was actually supposed to face Punk for the title and turned it down. So, if Dave has inside information, that's the kind of scoop he would have.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Punk is definitely an asshole but Punk randomly shooting on Hangman only makes sense if Hangman was actually supposed to face Punk for the title and turned it down. So, if Dave has inside information, that's the kind of scoop he would have.


Agreed, because other wise that's really fucked up what he pulled. It's one thing to take a shot at somebody who's not there but the story is going there. But in the small chance he really wasn't supposed to do that, that has to be fine worthy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously, this is all a set up for MJF and Hangman to join the dark order


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think Meltzer is getting worked


Dave is ALWAYS getting worked by AEdub



RapShepard said:


> Either Punk is an asshole
> 
> Or
> 
> Meltzer is on the payroll willingly working stories for AEW


or C. And most likely - they are working Dave, which is something they always do


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Meltzer probably isn't lying this time:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055217768497155
It was clearly intended to be a burial.*


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

True or not, Punk is just fucking dying to turn heel. You can so fucking see it. They weren't even in Virginia itself, but he still figured it was close enough to get a Hangman shot in  Moxley is like the perfect guy to do the turn on too, but no way they'll go there this quickly.


----------



## Han Popo (Nov 17, 2020)

For a guy who shits on Hogan alot he sure does know how to politick backstage. He got Tony Mark under his thumb literally.


----------



## Han Popo (Nov 17, 2020)

thorwold said:


> True or not, Punk is just fucking dying to turn heel. You can so fucking see it. They weren't even in Virginia itself, but he still figured it was close enough to get a Hangman shot in  Moxley is like the perfect guy to do the turn on too, but no way they'll go there this quickly.


You can tell he’s a prick in real life. A natural heel.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Given his repeated line of stop me when I'm telling lies he is clearly angling for a heel turn down the road


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Given his repeated line of stop me when I'm telling lies he is clearly angling for a heel turn down the road


This. If MJF ever returns he needs to be the one to call out Punk. 

Anyway Punk was on fire and Moxley really gave a weak promo.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

AEW are very good at working the dirt sheet marks, if anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It could have been a work. I certainly thought it was the first time when Page seemed to talk out of character about Punk backstage. Tonight it felt clear as day that it was another instance of an out of place line between those two.

Moreover, Kenny’s post show speech hinting at he and The Bucks not pretending to be people they aren’t, not about the money or the titles, etc. Now, this could be filling in the blanks as I see fit, but that line felt like a bit of a shot at Punk, which would speak on everyone being taken aback by Punk going into business for himself.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

FabioLight said:


> This. If MJF ever returns he needs to be the one to call out Punk.
> 
> Anyway Punk was on fire and Moxley really gave a weak promo.


You want to turn natural heel mjf to become a face?

But why?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk = prick confirmed.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is the Punk we need. Hangman is a midcard talent and his run was worse than Jack Swaggers World Title run in 2010. I'm glad he buried him like Rock did to Billy Gunn in 1999



Chelsea said:


> I don't know what that was, but Punk was on fire last night and I loved it. He dismantled both Hangman and Moxley.


It made them both look levels below Punk. Which is the truth. They looked like amateurs


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Double post


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> *Either Punk is an asshole*
> 
> Or
> 
> Meltzer is on the payroll willingly working stories for AEW


Option one AND 2 are both correct. Meltzer is a tool


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> You want to turn natural heel mjf to become a face?
> 
> But why?


I do also. I think, if done right which MJFs stuff almost always is, he will be the biggest babyface in the history of the company. His natural heel antics work great v other heels.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t see how it buries Hangman, he wasn’t even in the building was he?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I don't believe it.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Meltzers dumb old ass doesn’t know anything. Thought we all knew that by now


^This^

He just makes shit up and seems to have his ass where his mouth is and vice versa


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Either Punk is an asshole
> 
> Or
> 
> Meltzer is on the payroll willingly working stories for AEW


This has been a long known fact already my friend. Melzter has already cut backstage promo's hyping the NJPW/AEW crossover I'm kayfabe.

As far as I'm concerned he's as big a mark as anybody on here and can't be trusted.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Don’t see how it buries Hangman, he wasn’t even in the building was he?


He was in catering apparently.

Because it made him look like a bitch in kayfabe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Page didn't appear on the show at all right?

Dumb tweet aside whoever's tweet that was that would imply he was there, it wasn't a burial at all. Punk called someone out who wasn't there, wasn't scheduled to be on the show, and knew he wouldn't get a response. It's setting up Punk for a heel run. That plus the segment with Moxley.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Pretty sure Meltzer has sources in AEW. Maybe not in WWE as much anymore.


He definitely does. But as we saw before, some people in AEW have used this to work dirtsheets.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Im sorry but Hangman is upper midcard. He is the Barry Windham to the Elites 4 Horsemen.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, Jim Cornette is gonna feat on this. 

Gonna go full dickriding mode for CM Punk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Btw, Jim Cornette is gonna feat on this.
> 
> Gonna go full dickriding mode for CM Punk.


Because he loves mf’ers winking at the camera when it suits him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> He was in catering apparently.
> 
> Because it made him look like a bitch in kayfabe.


Did they confirm that then?


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Did they confirm that then?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055217768497155


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Given his repeated line of stop me when I'm telling lies he is clearly angling for a heel turn down the road


*Or he knew he wasn't lying, lol.*


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Work or shoot punk trashed hangman

Funny when punk cut his promo on triple h and called him a bully who stepped on others and he's basically doing the same


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Something to consider btw is the rumoured beef between Young Bucks and FTR. 
Tbh, I never thought Page was big into locker room politics but Cornette and Brian have mentioned him by name before being the same as the Young Bucks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thorwold said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055217768497155


Haha.

So John Silver buried him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Or he knew he wasn't lying, lol.*


Well yeah but it's not right to outright bury talent on air. If punk isn't turning by all out or Hangman doesn't lose his shit and goes ham on the dork order then it was asshole behaviour by someone who knows he is bulletproof because no sane person fires punk


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Punk is clearly angling for a heel turn. There were multiple lines that would come across as heelish to AEW fans in particular.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well yeah but it's not right to outright bury talent on air. If punk isn't turning by all out or Hangman doesn't lose his shit and goes ham on the dork order then it was asshole behaviour by someone who knows he is bulletproof because no sane person fires punk


Thank you, oh Voice of Reason.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eddie Kingston > Kofi Kingston


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Meltzer probably isn't lying this time:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560055217768497155
> It was clearly intended to be a burial.*


Let’s get down to brass tacks and talk AEW catering.

That looks low-rent. Is that a bowl of gruel? Tony can’t get them some nice meat and vegetables instead of a scoop of prison soup in a plastic bowl? And bagged snacks from the discount/expired bin at the nearest Wal-Mart?

No wonder Punk was in a bad way.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

FTR hair is laughing about it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560303547492827139


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well yeah but it's not right to outright bury talent on air. If punk isn't turning by all out or Hangman doesn't lose his shit and goes ham on the dork order then it was *asshole behaviour by someone who knows he is bulletproof* because no sane person fires punk


*That's definitely what it is and I'm surprised that you and other people are surprised by this when it's been business as usual for the last decade plus. Of course I don't give a fuck because it's Hangman and he deserves it, but it's still unprofessional and par the course for CM Punk.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Eddie Kingston > Kofi Kingston


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Haha.
> 
> So John Silver buried him.


So you do know they do BTE segments during Dynamite right? which would mean during every skit we would hear what was going on at ringside. 

We don't though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well yeah but it's not right to outright bury talent on air. If punk isn't turning by all out or Hangman doesn't lose his shit and goes ham on the dork order then it was asshole behaviour by someone who knows he is bulletproof because no sane person fires punk


It’s part of AEW’s upcoming massive angle. It’s not a shoot.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> View attachment 130862


That’s the angle. “WWE interlopers” vs AEW originals.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Christopher Near said:


> Work or shoot punk trashed hangman
> 
> Funny when punk cut his promo on triple h and called him a bully who stepped on others and he's basically doing the same



Punk is and always was a hypocrite. People need to go back watch his 2011 promos vs Cena/HHH with new context and you'll realize just how right they were about punk. He is now the one doing burying by going over talent like Darby, Kingston, MJF, Page and now soon Mox. Who has he put over? Nobody but himself. It'll be oh so satisfying once MJF comes back and verbally destroys him. Let's see him try to the pull that hangman crap on MJF, he will be the one getting buried.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Eddie Kingston > Kofi Kingston


at what?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Not so edgy Punk: "Wow this isn't the Punk I grew up with. PG Punk is mid!"

Edgy Punk: "He's going into the business for himself. Fuck him!"

Fans will never be happy...also Meltzer is full of shit 99% of the time. Punk's working the marks and planting seeds for his heel turn. It's obvious.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was a receipt.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

zkorejo said:


> Pretty sure Meltzer has sources in AEW. Maybe not in WWE as much anymore.


I'm pretty sure no one in WWE is speaking to him.

AEW? Sure, as long as he's sucking that dick.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> at what?


At being Jamaican?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fightful and PW Insider are confirming it's a shoot, so I'm going to need y'all to stop assuming clearly real shit is fake because wrestlers are saying it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560331435613065218*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fightful on Hangman alluding to Punk's beef with Colt:

_Sources familiar with the situation claim that CM Punk has often verbally expressed his displeasure, including recently so blatantly that they thought he might end up quitting the company. Those close to him said that he might have almost decided to stay home instead of coming to the August 17 Dynamite, but don't think he would have quit. We haven't been given any indication that he plans on leaving AEW, but one veteran said they have heard of "threats being levied."_


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Regardless of whether it’s a work or shoot, the fact there’s this much discussion about that is pretty great. As a collective we just don’t know, and that’s how it should be.

I still think it’s all a work though. It just played too well into the stuff with Moxley, plus perfectly creates interest in seeing Hangman go after Punk again and setting that up down the line.

Because assuming that it is real… Punk is the one that’s a coward. Calling Page out when he knows Page can’t really answer it on screen. Punk might be a dick, but unless I’m forgetting something that seems pretty uncharacteristic for him.

If the plan is for Punk to turn heel, feeding bullshit to dirt sheets to paint Punk as a horrible guy to work with is the way to do it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds like Hangman and Punk legitimately just don't like one another, which is fine and you can still work with each other and be great despite that. 

We'll see where this goes, because this is starting to feel like the MJF situation all over again with differing reports and the like. 

Voices of Wrestling had their own thoughts too:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Fightful on Hangman alluding to Punk's beef with Colt:
> 
> _Sources familiar with the situation claim that CM Punk has often verbally expressed his displeasure, including recently so blatantly that they thought he might end up quitting the company. Those close to him said that he might have almost decided to stay home instead of coming to the August 17 Dynamite, but don't think he would have quit. We haven't been given any indication that he plans on leaving AEW, but one veteran said they have heard of "threats being levied."_


Interesting. I'm assuming Hangman is close with Colt.. Which is probably why he dropped a few shoot lines at him about "changing demeanor when cameras stop rolling". Punk probably has been pissed about it since and this is the first time he got a chance on a live mic so got it off his chest. 

Punk upset about Colt being on the same roster... I mean that's a bit too vindictive. 

No wonder Colt hasn't been seen for a while.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is starting to look like a smear campaign.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560340133269966849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560342275871449088


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> No wonder Colt hasn't been seen for a while.


Colt is basically ROH-exclusive now. TK was going to let him go when his contract expired, but a lot of guys pushed Tony to keep him and he relented, but placed him in ROH.

Punk/Colt heat must be as bad as ever.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Colt is basically ROH-exclusive now. TK was going to let him go when his contract expired, but a lot of guys pushed Tony to keep him and he relented, but placed him in ROH.
> 
> Punk/Colt heat must be as bad as ever.


Punk always came off like the obvious douchebag in their fallout, but I do wonder if there was more to it that nobody knows. Colt may not be an angel himself perhaps.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Colt is basically ROH-exclusive now. TK was going to let him go when his contract expired, but a lot of guys pushed Tony to keep him and he relented, but placed him in ROH.
> 
> Punk/Colt heat must be as bad as ever.


Damn. I didn't know Colt was now a ROH exclusive. 

Now the "heat" between Punk and Hangman has a whole lot meaning to it. Definitely has to do with Colt being thrown out because Punk didn't want him around. 

Hangman kind of started this. So I guess they are even now.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Hangman being pretty much absent from the shows and not feuding with Moxley even though it was the most obvious booking decision possible suddenly makes all the sense. Tony straight up buried the guy because he clearly has his favorites. This is how he lost Cody, and if it continues, this is how he will lose the entire Elite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Hangman being pretty much absent from the shows and not feuding with Moxley even though it was the most obvious booking decision possible suddenly makes all the sense. Tony straight up buried the guy because he clearly has his favorites. This is how he lost Cody, and if it continues, this is how he will lose the entire Elite.


Let him choose his WWE Toys over The Elite. The Elite walking to WWE will bury Punk, TK, and AEW. That is the ONE thing AEW can not afford.

Paints more context into Omega’s post-show speech, too, where he basically reminded everyone what the original goal was.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Hangman being pretty much absent from the shows and not feuding with Moxley even though it was the most obvious booking decision possible suddenly makes all the sense. Tony straight up buried the guy because he clearly has his favorites. This is how he lost Cody, and if it continues, this is how he will lose the entire Elite.


Moxley is booked as strong as anybody in the company, so if they did a Hangman feud prior to Punk returning, Hangman would have lost. I don't think they wanted to beat Hangman again after just losing to Punk, and I presume now he's gonna be right in the center of the Elite drama and feud.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560347230535618561


Majmo_Mendez said:


> Hangman being pretty much absent from the shows and not feuding with Moxley even though it was the most obvious booking decision possible suddenly makes all the sense. Tony straight up buried the guy because he clearly has his favorites. This is how he lost Cody, and if it continues, this is how he will lose the entire Elite.


If the Elite ever walked, I'd probably stop watching weekly. It'd essentially be tearing the heart out of the company. It'd still have things I like, but it wouldn't feel the same. People on here who don't like the Elite underestimate the impact losing them could have. The bulk of the startup fanbase was people who were following them. They represent the alternative.

I don't think TK has anything against Hangman, though. I mean, he is one of five guys to hold the world title and has been doing stuff since AEW started. His world title reign wasn't handled well, because he was putting on great matches but wasn't given compelling stories to work with (the Cole thing lasted too long). But he _did_ have the title while many big names haven't. And AEW's booking of babyface champions is patchy anyway.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Elite walking would be fine by me. Their stuff is some of the most skippable stuff on the show.

However, TK definitely shouldn’t want that. AEW was built up with a lot of Elite diehard fans that if they left to WWE, they’d probably go with them. How much of the fan base would that equate to? I don’t know, but it’s definitely a good portion of the AEW audience that wouldn’t be good to lose. Especially if it’s due to “ex-WWE guys” in which case it would definitely incite more anger and negativity from those fans that might spread to some who are more on the fence.

Omega, The Bucks, they have their place and Tony should definitely keep them happy and wanting to stay, in a reasonable way. Can’t sacrifice guys like Punk, Moxley, Bryan for them, but giving them their own spotlight in the form of a Trios championship is hopefully something they’ll be happy with.

But Tony also can’t really afford to lose Punk at this point. Punk’s a big money maker and draw for them. So if it’s a situation where it’s CM Punk vs. Hangman/The Elite backstage and tensions get too high for them to coexist in the same company… well it’s a lose-lose situation really.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The Elite walking would be fine by me. Their stuff is some of the most skippable stuff on the show.
> 
> However, TK definitely shouldn’t want that. AEW was built up with a lot of Elite diehard fans that if they left to WWE, they’d probably go with them. How much of the fan base would that equate to? I don’t know, but it’s definitely a good portion of the AEW audience that wouldn’t be good to lose. Especially if it’s due to “ex-WWE guys” in which case it would definitely incite more anger and negativity from those fans that might spread to some who are more on the fence.
> 
> ...


The company is built on being the alternative. You lose Omega, then you lose the alternative. You just have the WWE Rejects finally getting the precious spotlight on them doing WWE shit.

TK better watch how he proceeds, because with all of this info today, Omega’s post show speech begins to read like a line drawn in the sand.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Whether it's a work or not it makes for better TV if it feels like the two people in a feud genuinely don't like each other, so as viewers it's win win for us.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> The company is built on being the alternative. You lose Omega, then you lose the alternative. You just have the WWE Rejects finally getting the precious spotlight on them doing WWE shit.
> 
> TK better watch how he proceeds, because with all of this info today, Omega’s post show speech begins to read like a line drawn in the sand.


If they still have homegrown AEW talent, theyd still likely be fine without The Elite (Omega, Page, Bucks, etc) but the issues arise that if those guys (Elite) of all people leave, how locked in are those homegrown talents? Will they have more incentive to leave? Especially now that it’s no longer Vince in charge, I’d be less considered about the immediate/fan impact of them leaving and more concerned with the long term/behind the scenes impact they could come about from seeing several of the original bigger Indy stars who started the company leaving.

They’d still be fine for awhile still as long as Punk/Bryan/Moxley/Jericho and others are around, but you definitely don’t want it feeling like talents can’t rise beyond a point if they weren’t formerly with WWE.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> The company is built on being the alternative. You lose Omega, then you lose the alternative. You just have the WWE Rejects finally getting the precious spotlight on them doing WWE shit.
> 
> TK better watch how he proceeds, because with all of this info today, Omega’s post show speech begins to read like a line drawn in the sand.


I think Punk is the bigger star but I truly believe Kenny Omega is the most influential wrestler from 2010 on. AEW can't lose him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Regardless of whether it’s a work or shoot, the fact there’s this much discussion about that is pretty great. As a collective we just don’t know, and that’s how it should be.
> 
> I still think it’s all a work though. It just played too well into the stuff with Moxley, plus perfectly creates interest in seeing Hangman go after Punk again and setting that up down the line.
> 
> ...


It's the carnie wrestling trick of calling out a guy who isn't there. Punk was punking the Hangman character.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hating Hangman is such a weird thing to read. The dude always seems like the most laid back person. It is almost to a fault because if he was more aggressive then he might have demanded more from TK during his title reign. If Punk really is mad about a passing shot about Colt Cabana then that is pretty weak. He had to expect that was coming at some point. Just like the MMA stuff and references to him quiting.

I will say that, even if Punk was mad, he still showed up to the show yesterday. I didn't like the Hangman stuff because it was out of left field, but if used correctly, it could make Page an even bigger babyface.

I have said before that an AEW originals vs WWE new comers story is the biggest thing AEW could do. It would require TK to go outside of his comfort zone and make a company wide story instead of a a bunch of individual stories with limited connection.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I think Punk is the bigger star but I truly believe Kenny Omega is the most influential wrestler from 2010 on. AEW can't lose him.


Punk is the bigger star, but Omega leaving would do more damage to the product than Punk leaving. I get TK wanting to tiptoe around Punk’s bitchass, but he better tread lightly.

Kenny walks, and you lose The Bucks, Hangman, most of the youth who all know Kenny and the Bucks as the guys who made money without anyone overseeing things, you likely lose a lot of the crossover appeal from NJPW, etc.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I have said before that an AEW originals vs WWE new comers story is the biggest thing AEW could do. It would require TK to go outside of his comfort zone and make a company wide story instead of a a bunch of individual stories with limited connection.


How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's definitely what it is and I'm surprised that you and other people are surprised by this when it's been business as usual for the last decade plus. Of course I don't give a fuck because it's Hangman and he deserves it, but it's still unprofessional and par the course for CM Punk.*


There’s a ton of people who thought Punk was speaking for them standing up to WWE and he had gripes because of the company and not because he’s who he is.

We’ve seen cracks in that facade since he quit. Colt Cabana split being Exhibit A (seriously, how can anyone not like Colt? Yet of course Punk hates him even though they were BFFs forever.)

But AEW was supposed to be the happy place where he’d never lose his smile because ‘it was all about WWE.’ Now we’re starting to see it’s Punk being Punk … he’s perpetually unhappy.

How do we know Punk is unhappy? How do we know he’s being a dick to someone right now? Because he woke up today.

Didn’t Tony once pontificate on how AEW didn’t want to sign bad attitude guys because they weren’t worth the hassle and he wants a healthy backstage environment? Well about that …


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Can you get more smug than Punk, a bitter human who trained for years and got knocked the hell out in seconds. Now shooting in pro wrestling thinking he's 'ard 🤔😳🙄😀

Wish he'd go back to WWE and literally get buried by Trippers on Smackdown! Each week.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If they still have homegrown AEW talent, theyd still likely be fine without The Elite (Omega, Page, Bucks, etc) but the issues arise that if those guys (Elite) of all people leave, how locked in are those homegrown talents? Will they have more incentive to leave? Especially now that it’s no longer Vince in charge, I’d be less considered about the immediate/fan impact of them leaving and more concerned with the long term/behind the scenes impact they could come about from seeing several of the original bigger Indy stars who started the company leaving.
> 
> They’d still be fine for awhile still as long as Punk/Bryan/Moxley/Jericho and others are around, but you definitely don’t want it feeling like talents can’t rise beyond a point if they weren’t formerly with WWE.


Bucks brought in a lot of talent during the first year. If Tony loses the Elite, the likes of Cole, Britt, Lucha Bros will follow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


*
AEW doesn't have a Queen's Quest bro. All of the factions are expendable except The Elite. BCC has star power, but they've been presented like a mess. Dissolving (most) of the factions is one of the best things they can do right now.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Bucks brought in a lot of talent during the first year. If Tony loses the Elite, the likes of Cole, Britt, Lucha Bros will follow


And that’s definitely the type of thing Tony needs to avoid, if these issues we’re hearing about are real. Guess we’ll find out in time.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you imagine if Sasha Banks did this? This place would be losing their minds calling her all kinds of names. But people will show their true colors by defending this type of selfish behavior. He buried one of their top babyfaces and did it like a coward instead of to his face. 

I did love watching it though lol. I love pretty much everything Punk does, but it was still a bitch move


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


If they do an AEW originals vs ex-WWE guys storyline, I would keep guys like Jericho and Moxley out of it, since they are in that grey area.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

It’s a work to get Punk heel. It was In Hangman’s home state. He popped off about another favourite, Eddie. He knows what he’s doing. By next week , punk will be booed out the building . Especially if MJF comes out before the title match starts anyway


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell em' Hawk! said:


> It’s a work to get Punk heel. It was In Hangman’s home state. He popped off about another favourite, Eddie. He knows what he’s doing. By next week , punk will be booed out the building . Especially if MJF comes out before the title match starts anyway


Whoa whoa whoa!

West Virginia is not Virginia. We are real men in the DubVee. Lol


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> View attachment 130862


I think this is all things that occurred because of Punks injury to be honest. 
We have seen that Tony has the inability to pivot from planned storylines and since the injury we have seen Hangman, MJF and others all held in limbo. Seemingly waiting for all of the pieces to come back onto the table. 

The good side of this is that if that's true we should see some banger angles start to unfold here. 

The bad side is that it's not a way to run a business that sees injuries and such regularly. Tony doesn't know what to do when one of his toys gets broken and he just seems to wait and drag his feet. 

Anyways, HOPEFULLY better things are afoot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Can you imagine if Sasha Banks did this? This place would be losing their minds calling her all kinds of names. But people will show their true colors by defending this type of selfish behavior. He buried one of their top babyfaces and did it like a coward instead of to his face.
> 
> I did love watching it though lol. I love pretty much everything Punk does, but it was still a bitch move


*As the biggest Sasha Banks fan that has seen that shit on this site for the last 7 years, I can agree with everything you said here. She'd be called all kinds of unprofessional and nasty names for doing this to Becky and Charlotte. I can also admit that I enjoyed it because I think Hangman deserves it for various reasons, however, it's still wrong.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If they do an AEW originals vs ex-WWE guys storyline, I would keep guys like Jericho and Moxley out of it, since they are in that grey area.


I think Mox is pretty clearly Team AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I think Mox is pretty clearly Team AEW.


Mox is definitely an honorary member of The Elite.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DrEagles said:


> Meltzers dumb old ass doesn’t know anything. Thought we all knew that by now


Still can't believe he said Regal was basically dying LMAO


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Punk is definitely an asshole but Punk randomly shooting on Hangman only makes sense if Hangman was actually supposed to face Punk for the title and turned it down. So, if Dave has inside information, that's the kind of scoop he would have.


So punk loses, heals up, comes back and hangman brings it up then… long term booking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


*Execute Order 66*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Time to kiss and make up privately and work everyone publicly.

No one should hate Hangman, to be honest. He's so wholesome.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk coming with the fire. No one does it better.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


AEW original is probably the wrong wording, but it would essentially be the AEW guys that have been pushed aside for the WWE signings versus those that built the company. It also doesn't have to involve everyone, just a decent group of the top players. Mox would likely be a lone wolf that hates everyone since he is loyal to AEW, but is also highly compensated. The biggest complaints that AEW fans and detractors talk about is how AEW guys are getting pushed over for WWE signings. The story would take a full on asshole Punk to work. Not just the standard "You people" heel, but an actual "fuck the people who built this company, I changed the industry and it was the catalyst to create this world." Eventually you get the story of the ROH originals that went to WWE (Punk, Bryan, Claudio, etc) vs the Elite plus AEW originals.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560374804036960256


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> How do you do this though? Jericho and Mox are AEW originals and are surrounded by ex-WWE guys in their groups. MJF, who bitched about it, had FTR and Spears in his group. Also, what's the line between original and ex-WWE? Is Hager an AEW original? You'd essentially have to dissolve most of the factions to do it promotion-wide and it'd be very difficult at this point.


Not to mention (wonder if anyone will), MJF — the de facto leader in spirit of the ‘ex-WWE guys coming in making more money and getting pushes over AEW guys’ movement — kayfabe paid an ex-WWE guy $150K for _one match_ to try to take out Wardlow.

Yet he’s complaining about this, and about his pay (when he can afford to shell out what is likely a year’s salary or more for an AEW original midcarder)? Makes no sense.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

At this point, it may be best to turn Punk heel. Have him decide that AEW is beneath him, and that the reason he brings up the WWE is that he finally recognizes that the WWE is the better company.

Have him cheat to beat Moxley at the PPV.

Then have him cheat to beat Eddie in NYC. 

Next, have him cheat to beat Hangman.

Then enter MJF, returning as a babyface and telling Tony Khan, "I told you!"

Punk and MJF can have another epic feud. with Punk barely holding on to his title.

Then Kenny comes, V-triggers Punk into the next zip code and reclaims the world title.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, it may be best to turn Punk heel. Have him decide that AEW is beneath him, and that the reason he brings up the WWE is that he finally recognizes that the WWE is the better company.
> 
> Have him cheat to beat Moxley at the PPV.
> 
> ...


Kind of a twisted wrestling super villain: 

“I couldn’t main event WrestleMania, so I’ve come here to ruin all your lives!”


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Punk is a sour fuckin grape.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

I actually like it...Punk vs Hangman could be a blood feud that doesn’t have to involve the belt with Punk being the heel in the future.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Came off weird, completely out of the blue. If not planned at all, then it's very unprofessional and an abuse of power.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a fan of Page anymore, as he's been a complete utter flop but i wonder if AEW is thinking of aligning MJF with Page to take out the "WWE" guys


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Not a fan of Page anymore, as he's been a complete utter flop but i wonder if AEW is thinking of aligning MJF with Page to take out the "WWE" guys


He definitely has been a of flop. His best moment was his tag team champ run with Omega. Since then he became a joke with the lulzy dark order and drunk cowboy gimmick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alvarez had to shut his own fans up for calling everything a work:







*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

AEW's only storyline is the palace gossip. If it were a work, it would be genius, but it's not. It's all real. It's a real trainwreck happening in slow motion. 
Cody left. MJF has been taken off tv. People are threatening to walk out of the building over how Tony has been aloof and cursing talent. Now, Punk is like, "Hey, I might just do a Tessa and keep the belt because you've pissed me off."


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love how people think they know if it’s real or not.

I love a worked shoot and spontaneous mic work etc … and I like when things get personal. But both parties need to know and accept the content prior to it happening.

EG if Christian didn’t get the all clear from jungle boy to unload in his dad, that is wrong.

Same with Punk. If he didn’t get the all clear from hanger, he should be sacked.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's definitely what it is and I'm surprised that you and other people are surprised by this when it's been business as usual for the last decade plus. Of course I don't give a fuck because it's Hangman and he deserves it, but it's still unprofessional and par the course for CM Punk.*


I'm not surprised. You don't genuinely mark for someone without accepting their strengths and weaknesses. As a wrestler he is flawless. As a human being I'm likely to push him infront of a bus from annoyance


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, it may be best to turn Punk heel. Have him decide that AEW is beneath him, and that the reason he brings up the WWE is that he finally recognizes that the WWE is the better company.


Even scripted, I don’t think Punk would ever let those words exit his mouth lol 


Unless there is something I’ve missed and he’s gotten softer about the whole situation with WWE. I just don’t picture him as forgiving them (at least not fully) for things they did to him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It does feel weird that EVERY dirtsheet suddenly reported on this at the same time. 

That being said, my guess is that there is visible frustration between Hangman/Punk, but not as much as is being led on, and maybe they are milking that somewhat. Given how Punk usually is and how bitchy he can get, I could see him sarcastically saying "I could just quit," and somebody running with that. They should just sit both of them down and hash it out.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

CM Punk once again having ego problems? Call me mildly suprised.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM Punk still trying to do shoots/worked shoots to recapture the magic from over a decade ago. Hilarious.

That said, Hangman is way out of his element in trying to respond to it since there’s no chance he can go tit for tat with Punk on cutting an engaging promo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> I love how people think they know if it’s real or not.
> 
> I love a worked shoot and spontaneous mic work etc … and I like when things get personal. But both parties need to know and accept the content prior to it happening.
> 
> ...


Bingo.

@#BadNewsSanta , look where we are: at best, Punk is doing a storyline about being pissed off about stuff backstage that wasn’t scripted. At worst, he just simply broke character to go in on Page.

Punk…can not…do wrestling…without breaking the 4th wall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm not surprised. You don't genuinely mark for someone without accepting their strengths and weaknesses. As a wrestler he is flawless. As a human being I'm likely to push him infront of a bus from annoyance


*Take off the rose tinted glasses bro. Punk is human botchamania in 2022. His promos are flawless though *


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Take off the rose tinted glasses bro. Punk is human botchamania in 2022. His promos are flawless though *


His matches have slapped in AEW, what are you on about?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If Tony Khan is playing in to the fact people have said for 20+ years that Punk is an asshole at every company he's worked in then he should be applauded for the way he's worked the marks.

If Punk is on his own island away from Hangman, Bucks, Omega etc because they don't get along then that's a sorry state of affairs given they're all grown adults.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> His matches have slapped in AEW, what are you on about?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DUD said:


> If Tony Khan is playing in to the fact people have said for 20+ years that Punk is an asshole at every company he's worked in then he should be applauded for the way he's worked the marks.
> 
> If Punk is on his own island away from Hangman, Bucks, Omega etc because they don't get along then that's a sorry state of affairs given they're all grown adults.


If Punk has remind people that some of this is “real”, then he is reminding them that some of it is fake. That is a burial of the product, and from what I’ve gathered, that’s all Punk has ever done: point out the behind the curtain shit.

Like Punk said, “Tell me where I’m lying!”


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> Are you talking to me?


Erm..no?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

It's Friday. CM Punk is still trending. 😂

This guy. 👏


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> It's Friday. CM Punk is still trending. 😂
> 
> This guy. 👏


At best, he has ONCE AGAIN pulled back the curtain to get people talking.

Fuck that guy. He makes me miss Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

If he really did, TONY should give him a warning. He had no rite to do that to Page.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> At best, he has ONCE AGAIN pulled back the curtain to get people talking.
> 
> Fuck that guy. He makes me miss Cody rHHHodes.


Yeah dude, we got that.
You've told us a thousand times already.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why would tony khan do so many works that make him look incompetent? Just seems to me that punk knows he has aew by their short and curlies and is doing what he wants


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Take off the rose tinted glasses bro. Punk is human botchamania in 2022. His promos are flawless though *


I'm being objective. His match catalogue with mjf was great as was his match with dax. He has had clunkers but to say every match was worse than some of the other matches on aew is being biased.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I actually thought it was an intentional bit of great story telling which AEW never has, I was giving them kudos when they did this...to find out he went off script makes sense.

I figured he was calling out the guy he beat for the world title intentionally so he would make a point to ignore the interim champion as if he doesn't exist or doesn't matter, which obviously would provoke Mox to come out and be like "I'm here dude!"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> At best, he has ONCE AGAIN pulled back the curtain to get people talking.
> 
> Fuck that guy. He makes me miss Cody rHHHodes.


it’s hilarious watching you shit on Punk when literally everyone in AEW breaks the 4th wall all the time, especially the shitty Elite you’ve been praising with their wink wink and dumb spots.

Punk didn’t break kayfabe in his exchange with Mox just because he referenced WWE wrestlers.

Cody did. “I won’t turn”. What a turd.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> it’s hilarious watching you shit on Punk when literally everyone in AEW breaks the 4th wall all the time, especially the shitty Elite you’ve been praising with their wink wink and dumb spots.
> 
> Punk didn’t break kayfabe in his exchange with Mox just because he referenced WWE wrestlers.
> 
> Cody did. “I won’t turn”. What a turd.


Glad my opinion matters to you so much. Sorry to say, the feeling is not mutual.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Glad my opinion matters to you so much. Sorry to say, the feeling is not mutual.


tell me when I’m lying 😉


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

This would be one of if not THE stupidest works ever if true. They had Adam Page a man most agree had a lukewarm run with the World title called out, in his HOME STATE, get offered a World title shot and called a coward by the man who ended his meh title run and not do shit about it. Isn't that extremely damaging to Hangman? Why would fans continue to support a cowardly babyface?

Also, isn’t MJF allegedly doing the same disgruntled employee worked shoot gimmick Punk supposedly is now? Isn't he supposed to return any day now to start a program with Punk? How would that feud work if both have major gripes with the company?

"I hate AEW!"

"Oh yeah, well, I hate AEW more!"

Having so many storylines where top guys are unhappy in AEW doesn't make AEW look good whatsoever. It's like Tony's dead set on making AEW feel as second rate as possible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> This would be one of if not THE stupidest works ever if true. They had Adam Page a man most agree had a lukewarm run with the World title called out, in his HOME STATE, get offered a World title shot and called a coward by the man who ended his meh title run and not do shit about it. Isn't that extremely damaging to Hangman? Why would fans continue to support a cowardly babyface?
> 
> Also, isn’t MJF allegedly doing the same disgruntled employee worked shoot gimmick but supposedly is how? Isn't he supposed to return any day now to start a program with Punk? How would that feud work if both have major gripes with the company?
> 
> ...


The Punk stuff isn’t a work. This is a shoot.

And I won’t be surprised to see him dropping next week and packing his things, taking his ball and going home again like the bitch that he apparently is.

And one last time, WEST Virginia is not Adam Page’s home state. Fuck Virginia. Bunch of pussies. Lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DUD said:


> If Tony Khan is playing in to the fact people have said for 20+ years that Punk is an asshole at every company he's worked in then he should be applauded for the way he's worked the marks.
> 
> If Punk is on his own island away from Hangman, Bucks, Omega etc because they don't get along then that's a sorry state of affairs given they're all grown adults.


Shit happens. Not everyone gets along.
I can see Punk more as a Cornette vision guy who doesn’t get along with the Elite for their goofy shit that don’t make sense. It’s fine. Add the Colt Cabana/Hangman/Punk drama, Punk getting paid the most, and a bunch of stuff. Voila. Elite are obviously jealous and bitter. 

Page has been booked like shit since winning the title, thst
Mention from Punk got him more attention that he has in almost a year. I hope they’ll keep it professional.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, it may be best to turn Punk heel. Have him decide that AEW is beneath him, and that the reason he brings up the WWE is that he finally recognizes that the WWE is the better company.
> 
> Have him cheat to beat Moxley at the PPV.
> 
> ...


Aaaaand just like that AEW is doing impact ratings 😆😆😆

Face MJF an Olivier stinking up the title scene again? Oh. God. No.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> It's Friday. CM Punk is still trending. 😂
> 
> This guy. 👏


And yet the episode after his return is one of the lowest rated in months. Working marks online doesn't translate into anything meaningful like ratings so in the end is it worth it?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> And yet the episode after his return is one of the lowest rated in months. Working marks online doesn't translate into anything meaningful like ratings so in the end is it worth it?


His return was botched as they pulled out graphics for fucking Kylin King and Daniel Garcia instead of making the show centered around Punk’s return and hyping this up for a week.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can see Punk more as a Cornette vision guy who doesn’t get along with the Elite for their goofy shit that don’t make sense.


He did mention recently that AEW has 'garbage wrestling', obviously The Elite's stuff qualifies for Grade A 1st Class in the garbage category. Moxley's bleeding everywhere death match stuff too. I'm not a fan of Punk at all as an in ring worker or as a person, but on the mic _when he's a heel only_ he spits fire and pisses a lot of people off. It's the only thing about him that has made him must see at times in his career.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> His return was botched as they pulled out graphics for fucking Kylin King and Daniel Garcia instead of making the show centered around Punk’s return and hyping this up for a week.


Fans either saw him return at the end of last weeks show or heard about him coming coming back, that's an awful excuse. Having him wrestle nobodies and cut lame "golly it's so swell to be in AEW" promos for months killed any momentum he had with him dead in it's tracks.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

otbr87 said:


> He did mention recently that AEW has 'garbage wrestling', obviously The Elite's stuff qualifies for Grade A 1st Class in the garbage category. Moxley's bleeding everywhere death match stuff too. I'm not a fan of Punk at all as an in ring worker or as a person, but on the mic _when he's a heel only_ he spits fire and pisses a lot of people off. It's the only thing about him that has made him must see at times in his career.


He’s 100% right too. AEW does have a lot of garbage that should have been filtered out by now.
It didn’t bother me much at first but We’re finishing up with year 3 now, time to grow up frim the clucksterfucking garbage.
Stuff like ruining Jeff Hardy’s debut and putting him in tables matches with Butcher and Blades falls in that bin which made me sour on a lot of this shit.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He’s 100% right too. AEW does have a lot of garbage that should have been filtered out by now.
> It didn’t bother me much at first but We’re finishing up with year 3 now, time to grow up frim the clucksterfucking garbage.
> Stuff like ruining Jeff Hardy’s debut and putting him in tables matches with Butcher and Blades falls in that bin which made me sour on a lot of this shit.


When Moxley debuted I actually thought AEW might be a better show than WWE at some point, and I'm talking about prime era WWE, not the current stuff, but everything after that has been downhill with AEW. I even gave a lot of the bad ideas and bad comedy stuff a pass during 2020 with the pandemic happening(like the football field match for example) because I know it might be hard for a new company, new "booker" and small talent roster of mostly jobber indie guys to stay entertaining during an empty building era. Then they put the belts on The Elite and it was channel changing stuff right away. So yeah, 100% agree with you on the fact that its been over 3 years and the product continues to be more of the same, and now with Omega back, it'll only get worse. The way they handled the womens Owen tournament was mostly positive outside of the joshi cosplay performers, but now the womens stuff is back to the same drivel it was before. The title shouldn't have to be on Bakers waist 365 days a year to make it feel like something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm being objective. His match catalogue with mjf was great as was his match with dax. He has had clunkers but to say every match was worse than some of the other matches on aew is being biased.


*I didn't say that, but you used the word "flawless" to describe a guy who routinely falls on his ass.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk vs Darby, Punk vs Eddie, Punk vs MJF, Punk vs DAX were great. 

Punk vs Hangman was marred by the Buckshot Lariat botches, apart from that, it was a good match. 

Punk has been pretty great in the ring.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I didn't say that, but you used the word "flawless" to describe a guy who routinely falls on his ass.*


When he is firing on all cylinders he is as close to flawless as you can get


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

thorn123 said:


> I love how people think they know if it’s real or not.
> 
> I love a worked shoot and spontaneous mic work etc … and I like when things get personal. But both parties need to know and accept the content prior to it happening.
> 
> ...


Those two scenarios are different, though. One is insulting someone’s dead father. The other is just some tame shit over comments said or whatever. It’s a more personal matter when you’re using someone’s deceased loved one to get reactions in a promo, you’re just a giant dick if you do that and not get the okay from family.

The second, I mean, if you did an interview and said “Cat’s just a delusional, overrated bitch” and I addressed it in a promo randomly, does permission really need to be given for that? I personally don’t think so. He’s taken issue with Page and things he said or whatever, he’s not cutting a promo involving Page’s dead parents.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's funny to read on twitter how people think every single promo Punk has ever cut is 100% him not being in character now or something, this is wild how this blew up. We got people defending HHH even now, who buried more people than anybody ever could and who killed Punk's original summer push.

If they were going for some sort of reaction, they sure got it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

bdon said:


> At best, he has ONCE AGAIN pulled back the curtain to get people talking.
> 
> Fuck that guy. He makes me miss Cody rHHHodes.












@bdon ‘s

Updated Tier Rankings ☝


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Those two scenarios are different, though. One is insulting someone’s dead father. The other is just some tame shit over comments said or whatever. It’s a more personal matter when you’re using someone’s deceased loved one to get reactions in a promo, you’re just a giant dick if you do that and not get the okay from family.
> 
> The second, I mean, if you did an interview and said “Cat’s just a delusional, overrated bitch” and I addressed it in a promo randomly, does permission really need to be given for that? I personally don’t think so. He’s taken issue with Page and things he said or whatever, he’s not cutting a promo involving Page’s dead parents.


If Hanger lit the fire first, it’s fair play. I didn’t know that (due to illness, this weeks dynamite was the first I watched in a while).


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 130917


The Elite v BCC v CMFTR v AEW Pillars v House of Black


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> @#BadNewsSanta , look where we are: at best, Punk is doing a storyline about being pissed off about stuff backstage that wasn’t scripted. At worst, he just simply broke character to go in on Page.
> 
> Punk…can not…do wrestling…without breaking the 4th wall.


What? lol come on, that’s not even close to accurate.
(Talking more about the final sentence. The Page stuff is still all up on the air really, but assuming it’s a work I wouldn’t classify it as breaking the 4th wall).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 130918
> 
> 
> @bdon ‘s
> ...


I totally forgot about this list. 😂😂😂


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/wseq7h



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/wsciit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/wseq7h
> 
> 
> ...


TK better tread lightly…


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> TK better tread lightly…


This seems like more than Hangman/Punk issue.

Entire Elite loves Cabana. Bucks especially. Omega's words after the show went off, probably had a deeper meaning as you said.

FTR are team Punk clearly. Maybe that's why Bucks didn't want to job to FTR for the titles.

This seems like an all out civil war.

I'm glad Omega is back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

thorn123 said:


> If Hanger lit the fire first, it’s fair play. I didn’t know that (due to illness, this weeks dynamite was the first I watched in a while).


Oh no, friend, hope you’re ok!

Assuming it’s true, I read that Hangman made some comments that didn’t sit well with Punk, so, he took his shot on dynamite lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So friends of the bucks are entitled to be wrestlers and appear on national television? Fuck that shit. The roster is so bloated and nobody is asking for Colt to be on tv anywhere. The guy sucks and should go.

The young bucks are freaking garbage as well and need to get lost if this is their attitude and starting drama over fucking colt. The Elite were only picked because they were the only top free agents at the time. If Bryan, Punk or Mox or anyone else from WWE were available they would've been hired over them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There was something off with the Hangman promo before DON - I think I called it an incoherent rant at the time and Punk seemed genuinely at a loss by just what Page was saying. Punk was doing the usual babyface vs babyface promo and Page was just bizarrely hostile and kept implying Punk was an enemy of AEW. 

I think the reason it seems so galling is that promo was so long ago and people have forgotten all about that feud. Page himself is pretty forgettable.

Punk calling him out was glorious - Best AEW content I've seen since the night he left. It was hilarious how he kept putting over WWE as well. It's what I felt heel Danielson should have been way back when. Anyways it may not be popping ratings because one guy can only do so much but I'm more intrigued than I have been in a long time. Even if I have to sit through more of Moxley to watch it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> This seems like more than Hangman/Punk issue.
> 
> Entire Elite loves Cabana. Bucks especially. Omega's words after the show went off, probably had a deeper meaning as you said.
> 
> ...


Omega was drawing the line in the sand.

And it is very likely that it isn’t just The Elite standing on this issue. Moxley and Jericho are going to go to bat with Kenny and the Bucks. Bryan is going to ride the fence. Christian isn’t going to ruffle feathers but is unlikely to enjoy seeing a Cabana getting fired over a primadonna. MJF damn sure sounds like he was actually pissed about Punk making more than any of the other WWE guys that we ALL assumed he was bitch.

Moving Colt to ROH and not inviting him to tapings for Dark and BTE wasn’t enough for Punk.

How sad is it to see a man in his mid-40s incapable of accepting that the world does not revolve around him. Punk doesn’t have kids, does he? I can’t imagine he does, because kids tend to humble and mature you. Marriage does, too, but it seems to have had no effect on Phil Brooks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> So friends of the bucks are entitled to be wrestlers and appear on national television? Fuck that shit. The roster is so bloated and nobody is asking for Colt to be on tv anywhere. The guy sucks and should go.
> 
> The young bucks are freaking garbage as well and need to get lost if this is their attitude and starting drama over fucking colt. The Elite were only picked because they were the only top free agents at the time. If Bryan, Punk or Mox or anyone else from WWE were available they would've been hired over them.


No, but Colt being a part of the Dark tapings and BTE skits? Sure.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Even scripted, I don’t think Punk would ever let those words exit his mouth lol
> 
> 
> Unless there is something I’ve missed and he’s gotten softer about the whole situation with WWE. I just don’t picture him as forgiving them (at least not fully) for things they did to him.


I mean he really did put WWE hard over in that promo. 

Put over Kofi, Cena, Seth and Roman. Said “These people aren’t number one at anything”. It was pretty great stuff.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Omega was drawing the line in the sand.
> 
> And it is very likely that it isn’t just The Elite standing on this issue. Moxley and Jericho are going to go to bat with Kenny and the Bucks. Bryan is going to ride the fence. Christian isn’t going to ruffle feathers but is unlikely to enjoy seeing a Cabana getting fired over a primadonna. MJF damn sure sounds like he was actually pissed about Punk making more than any of the other WWE guys that we ALL assumed he was bitch.
> 
> ...


I have been a CM Punk fan for a LONg ass time. And this is the first time I think I don't see his point. Which is why I'm kind of leaning towards all of this being a work.

Zero reports of this "Big Drama Backstage" to the "breaking point" until yesterday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I have been a CM Punk fan for a LONg ass time. And this is the first time I think I don't see his point. Which is why I'm kind of leaning towards all of this being a work.
> 
> Zero reports of this "Big Drama Backstage" to the "breaking point" until last yesterday.


Let’s say it is a work: why can’t Punk do anything within the confines and rules that everyone else is operating?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Let’s say it is a work: why can’t Punk do anything within the confines and rules that everyone else is operating?


Because ever since the pipebomb, this is what's expected of him. People wouldn't shut up about how Punk isn't the same how he's boring and how he's a PG Punk because he isn't edgy anymore.

This is expected of him and he knows it. So he came with a plan to slowly build it and build it so smoothly, it leaves Smarks scratching their heads.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

bdon said:


> No, but Colt being a part of the Dark tapings and BTE skits? Sure.


Im not sure if BTE is apart of AEW or just a youtube show. Dark has a million jobbers lined up. What makes Colt so special he deserves a spot even there? Why because the Bucks said so? Because Kenny can drag his friends Don and Mike around?

To much nepotism all around and people hired because of friends. Tony fired lots already and Colt can go as well as the Bucks. None of them are special or needed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Im not sure if BTE is apart of AEW or just a youtube show. Dark has a million jobbers lined up. What makes Colt so special he deserves a spot even there? Why because the Bucks said so? Because Kenny can drag his friends Don and Mike around?
> 
> To much nepotism all around and people hired because of friends. Tony fired lots already and Colt can go as well as the Bucks. None of them are special or needed.


Pretty sure Colt does more for TK than just wrestle. I remember reading of him having some work backstage that he handled, marketing if I remember correctly.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Great another free job now in office because of his friends. like I said AEW has to much nepotism. The Elites friends deserve a spot to milk the money mark I guess. Cody with his QT and trainees did it too and Jerichonk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Great another free job now in office because of his friends. like I said AEW has to much nepotism. The Elites friends deserve a spot to milk the money mark I guess. Cody with his QT and trainees did it too and Jerichonk.


If he was good enough for the job before Punk, then he’s good enough for the job after. That is what boils down to. Had TK cleaned house to begin with, then the situation could have been avoided. It wasn’t, but the moment TK nearly FIRES THE MAN because Punk wanted him gone, you have now set an ugly precedent.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I seriously want to know what AJ Lee sees in this guy. He comes across as miserable and a complainer.

I imagine more than half their talks is of him complaining and bitches just about everything in existence


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

45banshee said:


> I seriously want to know what AJ Lee sees in this guy. He comes across as miserable and a complainer.
> 
> I imagine more than half their talks is of him complaining and bitches just about everything in existence


Like I said elsewhere, he can’t possibly have kids, because they FORCE you to quickly learn that the world does not revolve around you. Marriage typically does that, but that implies the marriage is healthy… 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Since CM Punk arrived in AEW, his PPV matches, feuds and promos have all basically been against Page, MJF, Kingston, Darby and now, presumably, Moxley. 

Aside from MJF, he has feuded almost exclusively with babyfaces. If the crowd had reacted any differently and didn't have nostalgia feels whenever he walked out, you could probably argue that Punk has basically been a heel the whole time.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I hope punk continues to be a bitch so he can keep exposing himself and make his braindead blind followers slowly turn on him and make them see for what he truly is: a shallow, self indulgent, egotistical, whiny, bitter manchild.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Eddie too. Here's Eddie's response:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560060197481185282
> Punk was breathing fire, which was fitting considering the Dragon theme.


Screw the fatter, less talented Kingston!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm surprised Punk didn't want Jay Lethal fired.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Let him choose his WWE Toys over The Elite. The Elite walking to WWE will bury Punk, TK, and AEW. That is the ONE thing AEW can not afford.
> 
> Paints more context into Omega’s post-show speech, too, where he basically reminded everyone what the original goal was.


Who still cares about the original goal? Cody was forced out and Kenny is just awful anymore.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> The company is built on being the alternative. You lose Omega, then you lose the alternative. You just have the WWE Rejects finally getting the precious spotlight on them doing WWE shit.
> 
> TK better watch how he proceeds, because with all of this info today, Omega’s post show speech begins to read like a line drawn in the sand.


Omega is about to turn 39 years old, and is probably one injury away from forced retirement... how much goddamn weight do you think an ultimatum of his carries?? Tony let Cody walk (the true heart of AEW) so I can't see why he wouldn't let a goofball like Kenny leave when he's only got another decent year or two left in him anyway...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Omega is about to turn 39 years old, and is probably one injury away from forced retirement... how much goddamn weight do you think an ultimatum of his carries?? Tony let Cody walk (the true heart of AEW) so I can't see why he wouldn't let a goofball like Kenny leave when he's only got another decent year or two left in him anyway...


Cody didn’t take a single fan with him. If TK loses Kenny, then he loses the lifeblood of AEW: the Indie diehards. Allowing a WWE guy to run off the Elite? The indie fans will follow The Elite into Titan Towers, screaming “This is good shit, pal!”

You really don’t see this?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Since CM Punk arrived in AEW, his PPV matches, feuds and promos have all basically been against Page, MJF, Kingston, Darby and now, presumably, Moxley.
> 
> Aside from MJF, he has feuded almost exclusively with babyfaces. If the crowd had reacted any differently and didn't have nostalgia feels whenever he walked out, you could probably argue that Punk has basically been a heel the whole time.


Nah he was a clearly white meat babyface against Darby and Hangman. Good as a good guy can be. 

The latter was the one acting heelish in their feud, awful as it was, he even teased the turn in the match. Even against Eddie he offers the handshake and Eddie refuses. Please don’t have people coming in here saying this is some long term storytelling.

I think he should be an asshole babyface. It’s a lost art.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Nah he was a clearly white meat babyface against Darby and Hangman. Good as a good guy can be.
> 
> The latter was the one acting heelish in their feud, awful as it was, he even teased the turn in the match. Even against Eddie he offers the handshake and Eddie refuses. Please don’t have people coming in here saying this is some long term storytelling.
> 
> I think he should be an asshole babyface. It’s a lost art.


I have no doubt Punk's real life character has come to the forefront, but there have clearly been wrestlers he's feuded with since he joined AEW who have basically told us everything we know about Punk as a person and as a character but the crowd aren't listening. 






_I don't hate you. I almost pity you. And I have no respect for you or what you've done since you've gotten here. This is my home and this Sunday, I will not be defending this Championship against you. For the first time in my life, I will be defending All Elite Wrestling from you_ 

That was the Page promo. Almost directed in a way that showed Punk to be the villain. Hangman wasn't the first person to show Punk off as being this outlier. Even during MJF's promo, who we'd all agree is the best heel in the company and perhaps the business right now, he turned it around and made Punk the villain. MJF of all people made himself out to be the sympathetic babyface out of the two. Yes, it was for one week and it was an MJF ruse but none of what he said was particularly wrong.






Even Jon Moxley now, one of the beloved wrestlers for AEW fans became victim of a Punk "pipebomb". The guy who proudly carried AEW on his back, through the pandemic, through CM Punk's injury. Some could argue the "heart and soul" of AEW. It is only now that CM Punk is targeting Moxley, that we realise something is amiss.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that AEW are expecting the fans to boo him. Rather, the deliberate positioning of Punk against babyface opponents, the audience constantly being warned about Punk's behaviour (by strategically beloved characters like Hangman and Kingston) and being told he is the reason that one of the biggest heels in wrestling exists, is foreshadowing what's to come. I would go as far to saying that it's all an act and with every passing week, we are seeing that act fall apart.






_Nobody wants you here, nobody ever wanted you here. That whole locker room's afraid to say it. Not me. So get out. _

Despite the smiling, "just happy to be here" CM Punk that is presented to the audience, the smart babyfaces always see the truth. They tell us not to trust him. And yet the audience choose not to listen because they're being gaslighted by a man that "abandoned" wrestling 7 years ago.

_The greatest trick the devil ever pulled, was making people believe he didn't exist._ 
_You stupid old man, I'm a snake._


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I have no doubt Punk's real life character has come to the forefront, but there have clearly been wrestlers he's feuded with since he joined AEW who have basically told us everything we know about Punk as a person and as a character but the crowd aren't listening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the heel turn will be gold.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> If Punk has remind people that some of this is “real”, then he is reminding them that some of it is fake. That is a burial of the product, and from what I’ve gathered, that’s all Punk has ever done: point out the behind the curtain shit.
> 
> Like Punk said, “Tell me where I’m lying!”


What are you 9? We all know every single fucking thing that happens is FAKE what are you on about? The only thing that's interesting about wrestling besides the in ring stuff, is what happens behind the curtain, it certainly ain't the story lines written for children!


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> CM Punk still trying to do shoots/worked shoots to recapture the magic from over a decade ago. Hilarious.
> 
> That said, Hangman is way out of his element in trying to respond to it since there’s no chance he can go tit for tat with Punk on cutting an engaging promo.





Uncle Iroh said:


> I have no doubt Punk's real life character has come to the forefront, but there have clearly been wrestlers he's feuded with since he joined AEW who have basically told us everything we know about Punk as a person and as a character but the crowd aren't listening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> What are you 9? We all know every single fucking thing that happens is FAKE what are you on about? The only thing that's interesting about wrestling besides the in ring stuff, is what happens behind the curtain, it certainly ain't the story lines written for children!


Stalker alert!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait. Colt was the reason punk almost quit? He LITERALLY signed to AEW KNOWING Colt was signed. That's fucking stupid.

Also the elite aren't much better. Hangman going into business for himself to protect his friends feelings is also wildly unprofessional.

This is lucha underground type bullshit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wait. Colt was the reason punk almost quit? He LITERALLY signed to AEW KNOWING Colt was signed. That's fucking stupid.
> 
> Also the elite aren't much better. Hangman going into business for himself to protect his friends feelings is also wildly unprofessional.
> 
> This is lucha underground type bullshit


Agreed.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I do think these promos get a bunch of "oooh's" and "ahhh's" from the crowd. And I do enjoy them. But I also think it starts to bury the top talent in the company when you are constantly reminding us that people in the other company are so much better.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tobiyama said:


> I do think these promos get a bunch of "oooh's" and "ahhh's" from the crowd. And I do enjoy them. But I also think it starts to bury the top talent in the company when you are constantly reminding us that people in the other company are so much better.


It reminds me of everything wrong about Nash, Hunter, Shawn, and Scott Hall. Yes, it makes YOUR shit interesting, making YOUR merch sell well, making YOUR shit “edgy”, but it does nothing for anyone around you.

That shit with Shawn and Bret nearly forced Vince McMahon to sell his company, wasn’t making enough money to even pay Bret his contract. Hall and Nash used and abused every resource Bischoff could throw at them to the point that the AOL/Time Warner merger forced Ted Turner out, because he was ready to keep spending mindlessly on a failing product.

This shit might seem fun and good to fans, but it has a shelf life as guys burying each other does no one any good. Add Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa to the list of dumb fucks attempting to drag each other down, not realizing it only hurts your bottom line as well.

Rising tides lift all boats.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Like I said elsewhere, he can’t possibly have kids, because they FORCE you to quickly learn that the world does not revolve around you. Marriage typically does that, but that implies the marriage is healthy… 🤷🏼‍♂️


All I'm gonna say is that its SICK how obsessed you are with Phil, and that you presume to know so much about him in his personal life or feel you have the right to judge another. 

But have fun continuing your new crusade, glad you could find a new enemy since Cody left...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> All I'm gonna say is that its SICK how obsessed you are with Phil, and that you presume to know so much about him in his personal life or feel you have the right to judge another.
> 
> But have fun continuing your new crusade, glad you could find a new enemy since Cody left...


Listen up, Stalker. Address my points or ignore me.

Do YOU have a family? Can YOU prove my point wrong? No? Then STFU and quit following me around, angry that I dared talk ill of your childhood crush.

Wanna talk shit about Kenny? Go for it. Talk shit about Sting, too. I don’t mind, because I can assure you, you aren’t important enough for me to go chasing all over this forum, butthurt that you don’t like a certain FAKE FUCKING CHARACTER.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Listen up, Stalker. Address my points or ignore me.
> 
> Do YOU have a family? Can YOU prove my point wrong? No? Then STFU and quit following me around, angry that I dared talk ill of your childhood crush.
> 
> Wanna talk shit about Kenny? Go for it. Talk shit about Sting, too. I don’t mind, because I can assure you, you aren’t important enough for me to go chasing all over this forum, butthurt that you don’t like a certain FAKE FUCKING CHARACTER.


This Woman wants nothing to do with your gross nuts, so yes I am going to ignore you. And yes I have a wife and 2 daughters, not that it matters.

I'm not following you, Its just fucking annoying that every 3rd post I read is by some know-it-all jackass that thinks he knows about Phil Brooks' personal life (how you would know the quality of Phil & April's marriage is IMPOSSIBLE!). Literally couldn't care less what you say about CM Punk's wrestling character. Just wierd how angry and obsessed you are lil boy.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561465041387507713
He is so upset. Sad.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> This Woman wants nothing to do with your gross nuts, so yes I am going to ignore you. And yes I have a wife and 2 daughters, not that it matters.
> 
> I'm not following you, Its just fucking annoying that every 3rd post I read is by some know-it-all jackass that thinks he knows about Phil Brooks' personal life (how you would know the quality of Phil & April's marriage is IMPOSSIBLE!). Literally couldn't care less what you say about CM Punk's wrestling character. Just wierd how angry and obsessed you are lil boy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------

